# Laker Player Of The Game



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jmac910 has a thread like this for the Clippers, and I've been putting my "Lakers Player of the Day" in my signature for a while now, so I figured that I'd make a thread for it.

After every game I'll post in here the Laker Player of the Game from that day's game. 

*1/10/03 Kobe Bryant* 










21 points, 10 rebounds, 11 assists, 7-12FGs, 5th Triple-Double of the year


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/12/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj

36 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals 12-21FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/15/03 Kobe Bryant/Robert Horry* 










36 points, 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 12-28FGs, 10-10FTs










10 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 2 key blocks, 5-9FGs

(Take that Vlade! )


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/17/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 










31 points, 13 rebounds, 4 assists, 13-26FGs, 5-6FTs, held Yao Ming to 10 points on 5-14 shooting


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/20/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 










32 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks, 12-24FGs, 2-3FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/22/03 Derek Fisher* 










24 points, 1 rebound, 5 assists, 4 steals, 9-18FGs, 1-2 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/24/02 Derek Fisher* 










22 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 10-17FGs, 2-2FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/29/03 Kobe Bryant/Robert Horry* 










40 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 15-29FGs, 10-11FTs










16 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 5-12FGs, 6-6FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*1/31/03 Kobe Bryant/Shaquille O'Neal/Rick Fox* 










38 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 14-29FGs, 3-6 three-pointers










36 points, 10 rebounds, 6 assists, 12-22FGs, 12-13FTs










15 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 5-7FGs, 4-6 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/1/03 Kobe Bryant* 










42 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 12-25FGs, 16-18FTs, 2-3 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/4/03 Kobe Bryant/Devean George* 









Picture found by naesdj 

35 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 12-31FGs, 10-10FTs










9 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 3-6FGs, 2-2FTs, and a huge three at the end of the fourth quarter


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/6/03 Kobe Bryant* 
























46 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 17-27FGs, 4-4 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/11/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

42 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 12-20FGs, 17-21FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/12/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

51 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 15-28FGs, 18-20FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/15/03 Kobe Bryant/Devean George* 










44 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks, 19-41FGs, 2-3 three-pointers










9 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 3-9FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/16/03 Kobe Bryant/Brian Shaw/Derek Fisher* 









Picture found by naesdj 

40 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 14-31FGs, 3-5 three-pointers










16 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 5-8FGs, 5-8 three-pointers










21 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 10-17FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/18/03 Kobe Bryant/Mark Madsen (Who would've thought?!)* 
















Pictures found by naesdj 

52 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 blocks, 19-38 FGs, 11-11FTs









Picture found by naesdj 

9 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 4-6FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/19/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

40 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 15-29FGs, 4-6 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/21/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

40 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 5 steals, 15-32FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/23/03 Devean George/Shaquille O'Neal* 










14 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 6-11FGs









Picture found by naesdj 

27 points, 17 rebounds, 4 assists, 9-16FGs, 9-12FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/25/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 









Picture found by naesdj 

33 points, 8 rebounds, 3 blocks, 13-21FGs, 7-9FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/27/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 









Picture found by naesdj 

35 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 14-24FGs, 7-8FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*2/28/03 Kobe Bryant/Devean George* 










34 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 10-27FGs










14 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 5-8FGs, 3-5 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/5/03 Robert Horry* 

















8 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 3-9FGs, and the game-winning 20 foot jump shot as time expired!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/7/03 Shaquille O'Neal/Mark Madsen* 









Piscture found by naesdj 

40 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 blocks, 16-25FGs









Picture found by naesdj 

10 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, held Kevin Garnett to 15 points on 6-17FG shooting


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/9/03 Shaquille O'Neal/Kobe Bryant* 
















First picture found by naesdj 

39 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 14-24FGs









Picture found by IV 

28 points, 8 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 blocks, 8-20FGs, 12-13FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/11/03 Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

36 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 13-26FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/12/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 










24 points, 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 10-18FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/14/03 Kobe Bryant/Derek Fisher* 









Picture found by naesdj 

30 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 11-24FGs, 7-7FTs









Picture found by naesdj 

21 points, 1 rebound, 4 assists, 3 steals, 9-16FGs, 2-2FTs


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*Lakers' D*

Lakers' D deserve the game. The role players are showing up again. Kobe Bryant is the best basketball player in the world!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/16/03 Kobe Bryant/Mark Madsen* 










Kobe Bryant 
20 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 6-14FGs

Mark Madsen 
12 points (season-high), 5 rebounds, 5-6FGs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*A friendly reminder*

Damian has asked that we keep this thread for his player of the game as a sticky and he will continue updating it. If you have suggestions or opinions, please post them in the game threads that Ron usually starts, or send Damian a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/18/03 Shaquille O'Neal/Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

42 points (season-high), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 15-24FGs, 12-15FTs










26 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 8-16FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/20/03 Kobe Bryant/Shaquille O'Neal* 










34 points, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 11-30FGs










28 points (became 7th youngest player to reach 20,000 career points), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 9-18FGs, 10-12FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/21/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 










48 points (season-high), 20 rebounds (season-high), 1 assist, 19-24FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/23/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 










32 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 6 blocks, 12-23FGs, 8-11FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/25/03 Shaquille O'Neal/Kobe Bryant* 









Picture found by naesdj 

31 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 11-19FGs, 9-13FTs









Picture found by naesdj 

28 points, 10 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 11-21FGs, 4-6 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*3/27/03 Shaquille O'Neal* 









Picture found by naesdj 

39 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 16-26FGs, 7-8FTs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/28 vs. Wizards*

*Kobe: 55 points, Laker-Record 42 in the first 24 minutes* 

"This is a performance I've never seen before," Shaquille O'Neal said, "not even on PlayStation."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/30/02 vs. Sonics*










Shaq: 34 points


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/31 vs Grizzlies: Shaq & Kobe*



















Shaq: 34 points, 11 rebounds and four blocked shots




















Kobe's six steals tied his personal record to go along with 29 points, 5 boards and 8 dimes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/3 vs Dallas*



















Shaq: 31 points, 17 boards, 3 blocks

"The Lakers came to play," Don Nelson said. "They were terrific. They defended us, and we had trouble guarding them. They will once again be dominant in the playoffs. 

"We didn't play a bad game. We played a good game. We competed, but got beat." 
--------------------------
"I'd say he's more everything," Nelson said. "There's nobody like him. I don't know that anybody has ever been like him." 

Asked if Wilt Chamberlain compared, Nelson said: "Totally different. Wilt was a tall finesse center. I can't think of another center that's been like Shaq."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/4 vs Memphis*

Stu gave the POG to Rush and Pargo for their 4th quarter efforts. 










But it was another very strong performance from Shaq and Kobe's game winner was the most important shot of the night.

Shaq: 33 point, 19 rebounds
Kobe: 21 points, 7 rebounds and 6 dimes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/6 vs Phoenix*










Kobe: 26 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/8/03 Devean George/Robert Horry* 
















Pictures found by naesdj 

21 points, 4 rebounds, 6-7FGs, 2-2 three-pointers, 7-7FTs










17 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 7-14FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/10/03 Kobe Bryant/Shaquille O'Neal* 
















Pictures found by naesdj 

32 points, 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 14-23FGs, 4-6FTs
















Pictures found by naesdj 

34 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 13-31FGs, 8-8FTs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Damian is the only one who is supposed to post in this thread. I post here when he asks me to do it while he's away. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/13/03 Kobe Bryant* 










36 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 11-19FGs, 13-14FTs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/15 vs Denver: Pargo & Bryant*

Stu gave it to Pargo, so did X and I, along with Kobe.










Jannero Pargo: 18 points on 7-10 shooting, 4-7 from behind the arc.

















Kobe Bryant: 32 points, 8 rebounds, 4 dimes in 26 minutes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/16 vs Warriors: Kobe*










Kobe Bryant scored 44 points against the Warriors and ended the regular season with a scoring average of 30.0. He is the third Laker in history to average at least as many, the first since Jerry West scored 31.2 points per game in the 1969-70 season. West averaged 30 four times, Elgin Baylor three times.

Bryant also is the fifth player to average at least 30 points, six rebounds and five assists. The others: Oscar Robertson, Jerry West, Michael Jordan and Wilt Chamberlain.

Bryant and Tracy McGrady became the first pair to average 30 points in the same season since Jordan and Karl Malone in 1990.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/20/03 (Lakers vs. Timberwolves: Game One) Kobe Bryant/Shaquille O'Neal* 










39 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 16-30FGs, 6-6FTs










32 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 blocks, 11-17FGs, 10-13FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/22/03 (Lakers vs. Timberwolves: Game Two) Shaquille O'Neal* 










27 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 10-19FGs, 7-9FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/24/03 (Timberwolves vs. Lakers: Game 3) Kevin Garnett* 










By fouling out, it seemed like Minnesota wanted to give the game to the Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/27/03 (Timberwolves vs. Lakers: Game Four) Shaquille O'Neal* 









Picture found by naesdj 

34 points, 23 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 blocks, 13-26FGs, 8-15FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*4/29/03 (Lakers vs. Timberwolves: Game Five) Kobe Bryant, Shaquille O'Neal, Derek Fisher*  










32 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 12-21FGs, 2-4 three-pointers










27 points, 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 10-18FGs, 7-10FTs










24 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 8-10FGs, 5-7 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/1/03 (Timberwolves vs. Lakers: Game Six) Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant* 
















Pictures found by naesdj 

24 points, 17 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 blocks, 10-18FGs
















Pictures found by naesdj 

31 points, 2 rebounds, 8 assists, 14-26FGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/5/03 (Lakers vs. Spurs: Game One) Shaquille O'Neal/Kobe Bryant* 










24 points, 21 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, 10-20FGs, 4-6FTs










37 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 16-38FGs, 2-2FTs, 3-4 three-pointers


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*A friendly reminder*

Damian has asked that we keep this thread for his player of the game as a sticky and he or I will continue updating it. If you have suggestions or opinions, please post them in the game threads, or send Damian a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/7/03 (Lakers vs. Spurs: Game Two) Jannero Pargo* 










13 points, 1 rebound, 3 assists, 5-7FGs, 3-5 three-pointers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/9/03 (Spurs vs. Lakers: Game Three) Kobe Bryant/Jack Nicholson* 









Picture found by naesdj 

39 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 10-23FGs, 17-19FTS, 2-4 three-pointers









Picture found by naesdj (also naesdj's idea, lol) 

Showing some true Laker spirit...well, kind of.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/11/03 (Spurs vs. Lakers: Game Four) Kobe Bryant/Shaquille O'Neal* 









Picture found by naesdj 

35 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 10-24FGs, 14-17FTs









Picture found by naesdj 

29 points, 17 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 4 blocks, 6-17FGs dead: ), 17-23FTs clap: )


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Use this thread as directed by the Com Mod please.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/13/03 (Lakers vs. Spurs: Game Five) Kobe Bryant/Slava Medvedenko* 










36 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 15-31FGs, 5-11 three-pointers










13 points, 4 rebounds, 5-6FGs, 3-4FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*5/15/03 (Spurs vs. Lakers: Game Six)* 

Thanks for the memories!


----------

